

Help us to Build - Code in Cloud - Next Generation Cloud Platform - arunoda
https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dGZsWGR1U0stSGp5SWJJX0g0SmxnVGc6MQ

======
arunoda
Code in Cloud is a cloud platform targeting novice developers to build their
applications rapidly with fun. We are at very early stage and we need to
initial feedback to get started. So help us to help you.

thanks

